# (N-1)D Nets of N dimensional cubes



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

Matt again explains geometric concepts using a 3x3.

There is always a lot of group theory and graph theory that we can associate with the cube.
I never thought about the number of nets problem, before this video, and this problem/concept was eyeopening for sure.


I want to explore a generic formula for computing number of (N-1)D Nets of N dimensional cubes. It will be a cool exercise. Comment below your inputs.

On a side note, has anyone solved a 3x3x3x3?


----------



## Gerry (May 17, 2021)

I just watched this video too! 

Wouldn't they all be the same no matter the cube? A 3x3 and a 4x4 are still both in 3 dimensions.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> On a side note, has anyone solved a 3x3x3x3?


Yes, using a virtual cube. Here's the UWR (I believe)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

Gerry said:


> I just watched this video too!
> 
> Wouldn't they all be the same no matter the cube? A 3x3 and a 4x4 are still both in 3 dimensions.


Yeah a 3x3 or 4x4 does not matter. What matters is whether its a cube in R^3 or R^4 or so on, and can hypernets be computed in an elegant way for N-1 dim.


----------



## indev85 (Jun 5, 2021)

I have solved a 3^4! There is even a dedicated tutorial for it.


----------

